# Key West 1520CC rebuild



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice work (and a lot of it), mate!!  Keep the posts coming.

What kind of fishing do you plan to do with this boat?


----------



## posiden (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey there fellow 1520 owner, your rebuild is coming along quick. Looking good mate! So did you buy the boat in Port Charolette? I live just about 40 miles north of there. Please keep the posts coming. I will put up some picks of mine soon. Good luck and keep on working on it!


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

> Nice work (and a lot of it), mate!!      Keep the posts coming.
> 
> What kind of fishing do you plan to do with this boat?


G'day AP, yes done a bit, and a lot to go. I'm trying to find a painter at the moment.

I fish mainly estuaries with soft plastics/hard bodies, and close inshore work for snapper and kingfish.  If you look at the photo of the boat in the garage you can see one of our local lakes in the background, this has ocean access.  The boat ramp is only about 2 kilometres from home ;D


----------



## posiden (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a link to a Key west forum that may help us both....
http://www.keywestboatsforum.com/


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Spinfisher, I've been waiting for you to chime in......I felt guilty that I hadn't started a thread yet when I replied to your other thread, so here it is.

Mate I wish it was quicker I've had the boat for over 18 months but it took me months of deliberation with a dealer to get parts from Key West.  So that was a huge holdup and also the issue with the gel, what is your gelcoat like?

No I didn't buy the boat from there, a bloke down here in Sydney brings large boats out and resells, he had brought this one out for himself, apparently, but decided not to do anything with it and onsold it, that's where I came into the picture.

It is a small world isn't it only 40 miles from this boat that is now half way round the world.  When I got the boat I emailed Gulf Coast Marine to see if they had owners details or any service history but they were unable to supply anything, I emailed Tom Marlowe from Key West and gave him the ser No. and he gave me info about the boat year/construction etc which was terrific, I was very impressed.

Well come on mate don't be slack and get those piccies on here so we can see her ;D

I just noticed you've been posting since I've been typing, I have already been on there as you will see, I was going to mention the site but I don't need to now!


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day, not a great deal of progress made, but a bit of good news, for me anyhow, I had a crack at wetsanding the the gunwale with 1000 then 1200 and then compounded with Presta Super Cut, it came up really nice. This is only with compound too, no polish, so it looks like I won't have to paint after all  ;D .  

I had such a hell of a time doing the console but this seemed relatively easy, well compared to that anyway, with the console I had to end up going all the way down to 320 then working my way back up.

This photo you can see on the left side where it's still white with oxidation.  The hull looks awfully white here, it's not though it's just the angle of the photo.









So shiiiny I can see the underside of my deck!









This one here in the sun you can see that nice cream colour is back, still white on the right side where it's not done.









The hull side I only compounded, no sanding at all, yet, you can see the definite line where I stopped and only went down to the boot stripe.


----------

